# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.50 - MTK FP extra features

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.50 - MTK FP extra features * MTK FP extra features 
 MTK FP Platform 
- FW Read Engine Revised
 New FW types supported
 NOR EMI settings build fixed for some types 
- Service
 "Repair Security" improved for FP line
 New repair mode : "CM2 : Direct"
 > Allow repair security on all MTK Feature Phones over flash mode - *WorldFirst !*
  Support MT625A, MT6260, MT6261
  Support both security types (SF and SD)
  SW automatically detect type and repair security
  Repair up to 4 fields  
 "Read/Write NVM" for MT625A, MT6260, MT6261 activated
 > Allow read and write protected NV for SD type phones
 "Identify" operation now show more info for FP phones 
- Other 
 SP/FP: Flash ID database updated  
 SP: Included 20+ new FlashID to DRAM init
 SP: DataDirect Engine updated
 Some other bugfixes and improvements  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Azra9 Mtk

thankss

----------

